# Anyone know how to get the link to the app?



## Rah (Jul 19, 2016)

I recently had to replace my phone, which had the Amazon Flex app on it. Lost all my information on my phone. Anyone know of a way to get the Flex app back? I've already signed up and been approved and all that.


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

You have to email Support and they will set you up with the link. I called Support and they were able to do that for me as well.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Welcome, if you look further down this board plenty of people have posted links to the app.


----------



## Rah (Jul 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Welcome, if you look further down this board plenty of people have posted links to the app.


Thanks!


----------



## Rah (Jul 19, 2016)

Dreadth said:


> You have to email Support and they will set you up with the link. I called Support and they were able to do that for me as well.


Thanks!


----------

